# Anyone Have pics of their Bobcats in Action???



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

I dont have one, but am thinking of getting one soon. Any pics and opinions on Bobcat over another model, and would a 2001 F250 be able to pull a Bobcat? Thanks Nick


----------



## nickPSD (Oct 31, 2003)

I dont think your truck would have much of a problem with a skid loader and a trailer, if its a 5.4 it might work the truck alittle. :waving:


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Your truck should be fine pulling it depending on what size bobcat you get.


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

my 96 f250 pulls one just fine. I've rented one a few times (think it was the 175 or 2XX) , with a really heavy duty trailer yet no trailer brakes. Pulled it fine and stopped ok, just wouldn't want an emergency stop with no brakes. Your truck will be fine.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

JMO I would get a takeauchi tl 130. It has plenty of power. Better than a bobcat imo. We have one at work and I LOVE IT! All tracked and joystick bucket controls and movement. VERY USER FRIENDLY! If I ever buy a skid it is gonna be a takeauchi.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

You truck will tow it fine as long as u don't do what I do, wideout on front, salt dogg in back with 1.5 tons in it, and towing 10000lbs of skid and trailer. That will kill your tranny quick. 

Personally I would say look at the S175-S205 series. They are great in the snow with a 8' protech and very easy to tow.


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

N&CLandscaping;462630 said:


> I dont have one, but am thinking of getting one soon. Any pics and opinions on Bobcat over another model, and would a 2001 F250 be able to pull a Bobcat? Thanks Nick


I thought you had a dodge 1500?


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Toolcat 5600 is the way to go. Small compact size, all wheel steering, heated and A/C cab, aprox. 18mph ground speed. These machines work perfect for smaller lots, or for tight areas in larger lots. Hope this helps.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;463185 said:


> JMO I would get a takeauchi tl 130. It has plenty of power. Better than a bobcat imo. We have one at work and I LOVE IT! All tracked and joystick bucket controls and movement. VERY USER FRIENDLY! If I ever buy a skid it is gonna be a takeauchi.


he will have a tough time hauling that machine with a 250, especially if its a gas truck. We haul our 130 with a 350 diesel. The price is another thing he won't like

but to the question, personally i wouldn't go bobcat. There are so many other brands out there that you need to look at, to limit yourself to just bobcat is foolish. Bobcats are owned by most rental companies, therefore a lot of the ones on the market now are beat up piles of junk. If you are looking for a good machine that is affordable you can't get much better then an Case 1840. No, its not the most comfertable or fun to operate machines, but when it comes to getting the job done with good efficency it can't be beat...people will tell you to go with piliot controls and yaddaa yaddaa but they get expensive. I would stay away from foot controls though, i have never run a machine i liked that had foot controls


----------



## cornerstone (Dec 3, 2007)

We had a New Holland LX 985 2-speed and currently have a John Deere 280 2-speed. No complaints about either. I do like both of these over bobcats. Both of these hand and foot machines. I like foot pedals but the joy sticks are MUCH less taxing on you during long runs. I'm thinking of building an 8ft. push plow for the 280. 90hp,12mph and 9500lbs. should move something. I'm thinking of selling the 280 in 2008 to go to a large rubber track machine for residential summer use. If you're using for snow removal get one with a 2 speed drive. You can run 10-12 mph in high vs. 6-7 with a single speed. OK I'm done.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

our Bobcat s185


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

we have an 873, and when it is replaced, will probably have an S250, if we are still dealing with Bobcat. Two speed is an excellent option.

I have pulled the 873 with my 01 F250 diesel before, although it does go alot smoother when pulling with an F450. 

We are also looking at Deere's. Deere has a huge dealer network and one of the largest and best service networks. Locally I also deal with Cat (Ransome). They have excellent service, however some other stores in the system are not as good.

Bobcat has horrible service. One of the owners runs the local store, (they have about five) and it is a nightmare. I rented a toolcat for the wintertime, and they sent me one practically new and within a few hours a belt broke and left the machine stranded on the jobsite road. It took them a day to bring in a flatbed and their winch didn't work, so I had to take a CAT backhoe and skidloader and push and pull the machine on to their truck. That was a week or two ago and haven't heard a word about the machine. We use to rent the winter skids from them (4-5 per season), but again I stressed to people in my company how horrible it was to deal with them, and they let us use the CAT store. I don't know if it holds true for the other brands, but Bobcat also has territories, and one of the neighboring Bobcat dealers is pretty good, but they are not allowed to service us, or at least rent to us. I called the good dealer and same day they were out to service our 873. I waited at least a week for the local dealer to tell me we had to bring it to him, of course we couldn't start the machine, so that made it difficult.

Anyhow shop around, Deere, Cat, Bobcat all good machines, however service would be a key issue. It may cost a few more dollars, but when something happens in the middle of a storm, would you rather be up and running and pay off the repair or having to scrape ice off the machine, when the dealer hangs you out to dry?


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Bobcat bad service, must just be your area. 

We've had nothing but great service support. From the simple fixes on a jobsite, being quick to get to us, and being quick and correct repair.

We even had a on going problem with out dual control hand/foot option. That a code kept coming up from like 50 hours on. It would come up once a week or so. They never gave up on the problem, replaced all the wiring harness. and even did a couple recall fixes. and solved the problem, long after the warrenty was up. 

For service around here Bobcat stands out as best from the stories I hear.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

cornerstone,
what do think your deere will sell for when you get rid of it?
steve


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Here's some photos.

A couple of our s175 making a pile up some snow to be hauled away.

Photo One
Photo Two

and some of our older 742 just getting a run in the yard, to make sure everything was running fine.
Photo Three
Photo Four
Photo Five
Photo Six


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

*JD 240 with 9' blade*

9' Meyer blade with scoops fab up for a skid steer


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

N&CLandscaping;462630 said:


> I dont have one, but am thinking of getting one soon. Any pics and opinions on Bobcat over another model, and would a 2001 F250 be able to pull a Bobcat? Thanks Nick


dam dude if my 03 f250 with a 5.4 pull a 8,500 fifth wheel trailer with no problem. trust me it will handle a bobcat.


----------



## cornerstone (Dec 3, 2007)

xtreem3d;465506 said:


> cornerstone,
> what do think your deere will sell for when you get rid of it?
> steve


Probably around 18K. Never been on construction or rental. 2100hrs I looked into putting VTS tracks on it. 13K for a set from Caterpillar. We use it to load palletized rock and bulk gravel at our retail store. Always keep it stored inside. We build waterfeatures,patios etc... and I keep renting track machines so not to tear up customers property. If we go to a tracked machine it will have to be 2-speed or run 10mph. Drives me crazy when a customer is at the opposite end of the property and I'm putting along at 5mph. Also for the snow removal we do gives you the need for speed.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I've got 2 pics of Bobcats in action but they aren't mine.

Enjoy!!


----------



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

I do have a dodge, but it sadly....it wont steer anymore lol, I need a whole new front end...I am looking at an F250


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

nice bobcats duncan lmao


----------



## wishin4snoww (Dec 20, 2007)

heres one of ours


----------



## wishin4snoww (Dec 20, 2007)

and one more


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;465733 said:


> dam dude if my 03 f250 with a 5.4 pull a 8,500 fifth wheel trailer with no problem. trust me it will handle a bobcat.


Maybe, except my T190 weighs in as much as your 5'er then add a trailer and attachment(s) on top of that.


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=49411

I wouldn't get anything smaller than a S250... I'm talking from experience, I used the above bobcat last year and now I'm using a smaller New Holland LS180... Def. stay with bobcat lol


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

heres a shot of our bobcat dumping snow off the top of a parking garage.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

shot of it with the plow on during the storm.


----------



## nedly05 (Dec 23, 2007)

Heres my JD 317xysport


----------



## cornerstone (Dec 3, 2007)

Has anyone used a Cat 257 to move snow. I'm talking with a dealer about one. Mainly it would be used for landscaping type work but we have some snow removal contracts that I want to be able to take care of.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

My 247 will out push my 252. Buy it you will love it Waiting for it to snow to try out the new 297.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

dr.lawn21;463679 said:


> Toolcat 5600 is the way to go. Small compact size, all wheel steering, heated and A/C cab, aprox. 18mph ground speed. These machines work perfect for smaller lots, or for tight areas in larger lots. Hope this helps.


i agree since we've got our toolcat the SS don't go to every lot



cornerstone;476792 said:


> Has anyone used a Cat 257 to move snow. I'm talking with a dealer about one. Mainly it would be used for landscaping type work but we have some snow removal contracts that I want to be able to take care of.


yeah but there slow


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

a few pics from tuesday


----------



## cornerstone (Dec 3, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;476916 said:


> My 247 will out push my 252. Buy it you will love it Waiting for it to snow to try out the new 297.


Thanks for the input.


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

Not in action but here is my 863.


----------



## trickyricky (Nov 5, 2006)

Here is a couple vids.
We rented these last season, they where ok but not as nice as the cats we have this year.

http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t295/SiteSolutionsInc/?action=view&current=MVI_1211.flv

http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t295/SiteSolutionsInc/?action=view&current=CardinaldeckRickJohndumping.flv


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Heres a vid of some stack backs.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Here's ours, no pics, only video's, but you cant go wrong with those...
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=55548

or,


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

Case 40XT with 10' box.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## rustyb265 (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like thats making more of a mess than doing good.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

rustyb265;486197 said:


> Looks like thats making more of a mess than doing good.


It's not me...Someone posted a thread before with this. I just think it's funny. It's nobody on this site.


----------

